# Winter Tires 101



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

As you are shopping around and considering winter tires this season, check out these helpful links to answer some of your questions. We would like to offer our help here as well. If you have a specific question you would like us to answer, feel free to post it here, send us a PM, or call us directly at 1.888.459.4080.

*Tire Safety Below 45 degrees*
*Winter Tires FAQ*
*Mounting Winter Tires*​
For those of you shopping now. We would love to earn your business. Visit us online at *Discount Tire Direct*. If you would like our help creating a downsized (smaller than stock) winter wheel and tire package please let us know. We realize finding down sized wheels on our website is sometimes like trying to find the abominable snowman (we are working on improving this). We are here to help, they do exist.


----------

